# VLC Player über externes Programm steuern



## touristguy (23. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne aus meinem Programm den VLC-Player aufrufen und verschiedene Funktionen über das Programm steuern, wie z.B. die Lautstärkeregelung, Play,Stop, usw. Jetzt habe ich versucht Informationen dazu zu finden, jedoch habe ich nichts brauchbares gefunden. Dies ist mein bisher erster Versuch auf ein Programm von extern zuzugreifen, wenn mir da jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte wäre ich sehr erfreut. Achja und Plattform ist Windows. 
Gibt es eine .dll-Datei in der die Funktionen vorhanden sind oder ähnliches?
Vielen Dank

Gruß Phil


----------



## RedWing (23. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe nicht ganz verstanden was du machen möchtest? Soll deine Anwendung selber in der Lage sein mit Hilfe einer von VLC angebotenen DLL Filme / Musik abspielen zu können oder möchtest du mit der Anwendung einen anderen VLC  Player steuern? Das macht einen Unterschied.

Für ersteres bietet VLC eine Bibliothek an mit welcher Musik / Filmdateien abgespielt werden können. Siehe http://wiki.videolan.org/Libvlc

Bei zweiterem wird es etwas komplizierter:
Unter Linux kann man VLC über D-Bus ansprechen. Der Linuxport von VLC implementiert ein D-Bus Objekt und stellt somit Schnittstellen der Außenwelt zur Verfügung mit denen  ein anderer Prozess den Player(prozess) steuern kann. Der Haken-Bus ist ein System für Interprozesskommunikation,  wird aber zum Großteil nur für Linux gemaintained. Es gibt auch einen Windowsport (windbus), allerdings inwieweit dieser mit der Original D-Bus Spec übereinstimmt und ob er mit dem VLC "D-Bus Binding" funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen. 

Ob es andere  Möglichkeiten unter Windows für IPC gibt welche von VLC genutzt werdem kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich habe im Wiki nichts entsprechendes finden können. Ich würde direkt bei denen mal auf der Mailingliste anfragen, dort kann dir sicher weiter geholfen werden:

http://www.videolan.org/developers/lists.html

HTH,
RedWing


----------



## touristguy (24. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Link, hat mir schon sehr weitergeholfen. Ich werde es dann mal probieren die libvlc in mein Programm einzubinden. 

Gruß Phil


----------

